# Fake IDentifiaction Questions



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi. I work a local lounge as the Doorman/Bouncer. I am crystal clear on the fact that the ABCC rules tell me that only 4 pieces of ID are acceptable to them and that anything else is at my peril. However I still am looking for some clarification on a few other issues.

If I am holding a license that is fake, do I have a legal obligation (or the right) to retain it and hand it over to the local PD?

I have researched the issue here, and the consensus seemed to be that responders found civil and criminal penalties for altering identification in Massachusetts. Do local PD's actually want to deal with that and follow up, or would it just be a PITA for them?

Are there any online resources for showing current state ID formats, and does anyone have a link?

Thank you.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I reckon PITA, especially in the big city where the cops are jumping through their A-doubles...some rural troopers/cops may want to address it, though. Best bet if its fake is just to refuse service...let them complain to whomever the next day...


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

MA Driver's License
MA ID Card (RMV)
Military ID
Passport


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

alphadog1 said:


> MA Driver's License
> MA ID Card (RMV)
> Military ID
> Passport


Good answer... to nobody's question...

I would say just refuse them unless the local PD requests you keep them. I'm sure they would answer the question and at least you can have a contact as to who said you could rather than you doing it on your own. Budweiser and Miller I think both still put out state ID guides but it may just be for law enforcement, not sure.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

You're a citizen. Outside of a few serious charges, you are not required to report any crime to the police. You are not required to seize any evidence of a crime either.

Some citizens decide to help the police while others do not. It's your call on what kind of citizen you want to be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

You SHOULD NOT seize the ID......... 

Corvette is right. AndHowsYourBush (Anheiser Busch) distributes ID books to LE and bars. Have your boss ask your beer distributor for one to use as a guide to allow entry or not. Don't be a hero..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for the replies. I will speak to the local PD and ask what their pleasure is. There have been a 10 fold increase in the amount of fakes now that the kids are back to college. The fakes I have seen most are allegedly from New York, Rhode Island, and Maine. They are terrible fakes, and the kids using them do not even bother to READ THEM, so when I ask them for their zip code or to spell their last name, they blow it, and just know I busted them. Most of them I have just refused entry, but a few of them over the Thanksgiving weekend were pretty much punks with big mouths and I kept them. Of course, I did offer to have the local PD come over and run the license to see if it was valid. If it was, I would buy them a beer for the inconvenience. However, once I took out my cell phone and started to dial, they would run off. Funny how that works... Thank you again, I will check with the Lounge's distributor and see if I can get a copy of the book that was mentioned. That would help somewhat.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hire a detail officer.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought they had some kinda scanner you could run the licenses through in mass that read the mgnetic strip on the back.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I thought they had some kinda scanner you could run the licenses through in mass that read the mgnetic strip on the back.


True but even those are getting faked these days. You can buy an encoder online for $200-$300.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mpr4601 said:


> True but even those are getting faked these days. You can buy an encoder online for $200-$300.


 Im just a tech-illiterate I guess!


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I thought they had some kinda scanner you could run the licenses through in mass that read the mgnetic strip on the back.


It's not a requirement for Bars to use them. Since most bar owners are cheap they won't buy them.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I worked the door at a few bars in Boston years ago and when I got an obvious fake ID I would take it every time. If someone gave me a hard time about it the simple response was, "bring a cop with you to retrieve it and I'll give it back". Any guess how many came back? ZERO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

You are a rock!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I've heard a rumor that some bars will actually give door-men, and ladies, money for each fake that they confiscate. Not a huge amount, like $2-5/i.d. but I'd imagine that could add up in a college town. Has anyone else heard of this? 

Another point, if its altered or fake and you return it, are you not aiding them in commiting a felony?


----------

